# Monterrey to Pv



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Planning a spring break trip to Puerto Vallarta on April 2nd. Looking up the route on google maps shows me 2 ways. 1 is Saltillo, Zacatecas, Guadalajara and the other is Saltillo, Matahuela, SLP, Lagos de Moreno, then Guadalajara. I have only driven from MTY north to Dallas. I always used the toll roads and have never had a problem. Which route is preferred by you guys? I would also prefer the toll roads as its faster and the roads are better. Not interested in the scenic route just wanted to make to PV in one day.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I prefer Matahuela, Lagos, Guadalajara way, you are looking at over 700 miles, and tolls of about $70 USD...A 1 day drive I think is pushing it a little, just my opinion...


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Really dang. It says 12 hours so I thought I could do it in one day.


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

do you think i could make it to Guadalajara in a day and stay there overnight then to PV the next morning?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats 12 hours straight driving times, it does not take into account stops for toll booths,gas/bathroom and maybe a rest stop...I usually stop in Tonala a district of Guadalajara right off the toll road as you enter town... that would make that day 500 miles in 8:45 hours and $45 USD in tolls...Here is a Mexican site for routes: Point to Point Routes


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

any recommendation for a hotel thats not to pricey for the night


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes in Tonala about 4 blocks from the on ramp from Highway 15 is Hotel Hacienda del Sol, nice rooms,secure parking at single rate of 380Pesos, ask for the 340 peso promotion rate...


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

It's about 9 hours drive from Mty to Gdl on the route Mty-Matehuala-Lagos de Moreno then another 4 hours to PV depending on traffic. There's an inexpensive hotel ($399 mxn) just before taking the PV road (Vallarta y Periferico) the hotel is named Hi Hotels, they are ok. In the morning you can just take the road to PV very early and beat the traffic.


----------



## mjnelson999 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Travel in daylight*



Zepol87 said:


> thanks


Glad you will be able to do the trip in 2 steps in daylight.

I have heard it is much better to travel by vehicle that way.


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you Yea gonna do that then on the way back spend an extra day in Guadalajara. My family left there in the 1920's so want to check it out


----------

